# Petition for fireworks to carry pet safety warnings



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

Please sign and share

More than 80 per cent of pet owners have a pet that is afraid of fireworks. Fireworks manufacturers need to accept their responsibilities in this and publicise pet safety information on packaging and on their websites.

Fireworks To Carry Pet Safety Information - e-petitions


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

I think they should be banned altogether. Only organised displays should be allowed as my dog Rose(now RIP) was absolutely terrified of them, she was a rescue dog so had some issues with loud noises and she would violently shake for hours afterwards.


----------

